# Enworld 277th Biggest Forum in the World.



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 24, 2004)

http://www.big-boards.com/highlight/199/


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 24, 2004)

Bananas, crackers and nuts. Youd think wed be in the top 5.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

I need to post more....


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 24, 2004)

Ok, we must officially ask Crothian to post _more_ so we can climb that ladder.

EDIT: Damn, Cro, you beat me to it.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 24, 2004)

Rank is nothing.  WE know we're the best.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, unless we go *full-blown anime D&D style*..._Gaia Online_ has it hands down.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I need to post more....



We need *5 million plus* more, how long can that take you?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, when you filter it down to only RPG Boards, we're number 11
http://www.big-boards.com/kw/roleplaying/


----------



## ph34r (Dec 24, 2004)

Maybe that's just some incentive for the lurkers to start posting some/more.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 24, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Well, when you filter it down to only RPG Boards, we're number 11
> http://www.big-boards.com/kw/roleplaying/



Well, that is even better...but still, *GO* has the crown, how nasty can we get, in taking it ?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 24, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Maybe that's just some incentive for the lurkers to start posting some/more.



Mmmmm, how many, in how much time, to hit 5 million....hmmmmmm.

*cloning crothian might be the solution...wait, that might have complications....hmmmm*


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

rpg.net is comparable to us, except that their OT forum is about as big as their main forum. So if we want in the top 5, we need a bigger OT forum.


----------



## ph34r (Dec 24, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *cloning crothian might be the solution...wait, that might have complications....hmmmm*




Yeah, I don't think the server could handle that.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't think the server could handle that.



 Wasn't there a recent drive to upgrade the server though?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a recent drive to upgrade the server though?




I don't think the internet as a whole could handle the remefications of cloning Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I don't think the internet as a whole could handle the remefications of cloning Crothian.




I've cut back in huge amounts in the past year.  THere are actually days I don't post.  It used to be actual hours when I didn't.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 24, 2004)

I thought the posts in our OT forum dont count. If they counted we might get a nice surge.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

Holiday HQ has 36,753 posts.

Slightly below Crothian's post count, in other words.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

dude, that's well above my post count....


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> dude, that's well above my post count....



well we cant exactly see it anymore.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> well we cant exactly see it anymore.



 Actually, I can see his post count now...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> well we cant exactly see it anymore.





I'm looking at it right now iykwimaityd


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 24, 2004)

i'm obviously missing some joke, all I see is the tilt flashy


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Actually, I can see his post count now...





I thought that was you at the window!!!  I feel so violated now


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

Curses! The plot to steal his post count has failed!

...and I have no idea why I don't see the Tilt anymore. Maybe its the style I'm using.


----------



## ph34r (Dec 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I thought that was you at the window!!!  I feel so violated now




EN World stalkers!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...and I have no idea why I don't see the Tilt anymore. Maybe its the style I'm using.




admit it, you have no style.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> admit it, you have no style.....



 Bah! I'm using a secret style! Or at least, last time I checked it isn't avaliable to everyone else yet...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Bah! I'm using a secret style! Or at least, last time I checked it isn't avaliable to everyone else yet...




"secret" style?  sure, that's what they all say.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

Fine, I'll just go cry in my corner and find another way to steal your postcount...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Fine, I'll just go cry in my corner and find another way to steal your postcount...




Are you Jack Horner?  Are you eating your Christmas pie?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

I have no pie for Christmas. More reason to cry. You're mean!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I have no pie for Christmas. More reason to cry. You're mean!




you're not putting in your thumb?  Not pulling out a plum?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

Nope. No pie, no thumb in previously mentioned pie, and no plum within. In fact, it seems all I have for Christmas is a cold. Somehow this is your fault.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...and I have no idea why I don't see the Tilt anymore. Maybe its the style I'm using.



 Quite possibly. As we recently discussed in Meta, your style also lacks the Report Post button, for one thing.

Your style is lacking, grasshopper.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nope. No pie, no thumb in previously mentioned pie, and no plum within. In fact, it seems all I have for Christmas is a cold. Somehow this is your fault.




good, I was afraid you wouldn't recieve the cold in time for the hilidays...I do try to get gifts that people don't already have.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Quite possibly. As we recently discussed in Meta, your style also lacks the Report Post button, for one thing.
> 
> Your style is lacking, grasshopper.



 ...*sniff*

Yep, curling up in the corner is a good idea. You people are mean. And I can't even report you! Its a conspiracy!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm fighting off an emerging cold too.  Besides, it's not too late to switch to a more effective style.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...*sniff*
> 
> Yep, curling up in the corner is a good idea. You people are mean. And I can't even report you! Its a conspiracy!




ya...it is....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

But I LIKE this style...and...and...curse you Crothian! Curse you and your evil post count! I'll get revenge one day! *shakes fist*


----------



## ph34r (Dec 24, 2004)

I see his actual post count aswell.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

I can think of three ways to see Crothian's post count.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

I see it in the normal place under his avatar. I know if you see the Tilt icon you can still check Post Count in the member list...what's the third way?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> But I LIKE this style...and...and...curse you Crothian! Curse you and your evil post count! I'll get revenge one day! *shakes fist*




hello.....Ankh-Morpork Guard

hmm, not as good as Newman but it'll work....


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I see it in the normal place under his avatar. I know if you see the Tilt icon you can still check Post Count in the member list...what's the third way?




look up all the posts and slowly add them up......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> what's the third way?



 Moderator Control Panel.













What? I didn't say I knew of three ways for _everyone._


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Moderator Control Panel.




public profile as well......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

So that's actually five ways, then. Who wants to start counting all of his posts to make sure its accurate?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> public profile as well......



 Hehe, just wanted to say that too. Bad Crothian, beating me to it. No cookie!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> So that's actually five ways, then. Who wants to start counting all of his posts to make sure its accurate?





There are only a dozen people on these boards that can count them all.......


----------



## ph34r (Dec 24, 2004)

Awww, but it's Christmas. Everyone deserves cookies! *Hands out cookies to everyone*


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hehe, just wanted to say that too. Bad Crothian, beating me to it. No cookie!




but I want a cookie!!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Awww, but it's Christmas. Everyone deserves cookies! *Hands out cookies to everyone*



 Curses! I'm foiled again.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Awww, but it's Christmas. Everyone deserves cookies! *Hands out cookies to everyone*





me likey


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 24, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> well we cant exactly see it anymore.



PostsTotal Posts: 23,648 (22.09 posts per day)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> PostsTotal Posts: 23,648 (22.09 posts per day)





AH!!  I feel so naked......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> PostsTotal Posts: 23,648 (22.09 posts per day)



 See, this is why rpg.net ranks at #5 and we at #11.

They have _two_ people who post this much:
SteveD (26,703 posts)
alexandria2000 (26,630 posts)


Not to mention the other 50 or so people with 10,000+ posts. We have about 5.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> See, this is why rpg.net ranks at #5 and we at #11.
> 
> They have _two_ people who post this much:
> SteveD (26,703 posts)
> ...




So the question is, how long have they been up and running and did they have the resets that we have had, EN.World being 4th Generation now (I think)?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 24, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I don't think the internet as a whole could handle the remefications of cloning Crothian.



Yeah....*a longgggggggggg pause*


----------



## ph34r (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Not to mention the other 50 or so people with 10,000+ posts. We have about 5.




I'm working on it.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> So the question is, how long have they been up and running and did they have the resets that we have had, EN.World being 4th Generation now (I think)?



 Not sure. They had at least one.

In any case, if our OT forum was even nearly as lively...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> See, this is why rpg.net ranks at #5 and we at #11.
> 
> They have _two_ people who post this much:
> SteveD (26,703 posts)
> ...




I'm only one person, I can only do so much!!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Not sure. They had at least one.
> 
> In any case, if our OT forum was even nearly as lively...





I try, I really do......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> I'm working on it.



 Excellent!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I try, I really do......



 Yes you do.  Of course...


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm only one person, I can only do so much!!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 24, 2004)

*hijack?*

LOL, first it went from who has the biggest forum, to cloning Crothian, to internet shattering, to the most post counting, and what styles can see it....rOFl.

GAD!!!

THIS iS FUNNIE!!!!


----------



## ph34r (Dec 24, 2004)

That's why it's called Off Topic!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yes you do.  Of course...




well, if they'll let me take the 154 hiemind threads that they deleted and reload them back when we get a new server that's got to be ...well, a lot of posts.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

I think the Hive would put post counts way beyond just 'a lot'


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> LOL, first it went from who has the biggest forum, to cloning Crothian, to internet shattering, to the most post counting, and what styles can see it....rOFl.
> 
> GAD!!!
> 
> THIS iS FUNNIE!!!!




we turned this into a hivemind thread...this is the magic and the fun of the hivemind...of course it was better wehen we had the threads going in met and then were kicked out to general discussion...and now to die here in off topic..... :\ 


ah, what memories.....


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 24, 2004)

I CRY FOUL!    

I did some math, from each idex and I show some interesting numbers!  Take a look at this!

http://forum.rpg.net/


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

huh...they must be using some of the new fuzzy math.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

They LIE! See?! Its all a conspiracy to hide the power of the Crothian until the time is right!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> They LIE! See?! Its all a conspiracy to hide the power of the Crothian until the time is right!




I have to wait till the prophecy is fullfilled....them are the rules.......


----------



## ph34r (Dec 24, 2004)

EN World = teh win


----------



## DMH (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Not to mention the other 50 or so people with 10,000+ posts. We have about 5.




Like Wak, Tharkun and Braincraft.

What I find strange is about 10-12 months ago someone posted the boards site on Tangency and rpg.net was 33, here was 66 and wotc was 99 (which is why I remember it). For some reason wotc had a huge increase in activity since then (somewhat after the 3.5 release).

Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have to wait till the prophecy is fullfilled....them are the rules.......



 Hmm...so how many more of you do we need to get number one on that list?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 24, 2004)

These are the numbers from the bottom of the index pages, in the what's going on area, which is even more interesting and I think are providing the numbers!  

Threads: 161,709, Posts: 3,284,010, Members: 16,367

Pasted from <http://forum.rpg.net/> 



Threads: 103,706, Posts: 1,841,476, Members: 25,764

Pasted from <http://www.enworld.org/forums/index.php?>


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I CRY FOUL!
> 
> I did some math, from each idex and I show some interesting numbers! Take a look at this!



 You can only see Tangency Open (and possibly a few of the smaller forums) when you're logged in...

Tangency has: 83,054 threads / 1,888,045 posts


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You can only see Tangency Open (and possibly a few of the smaller forums) when you're logged in...
> 
> Tangency has: 83,054 threads / 1,888,045 posts




seee, they cheat...majority of our posts are actually about gaming!!!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

DMH said:
			
		

> Like Wak, Tharkun and Braincraft.



 *nods* And Cessna, Kenshiro, Topher, Matthew, teucer...

Fortunately, just about all of them have not only quantity but also quality. Very nice...







			
				DMH said:
			
		

> What I find strange is about 10-12 months ago someone posted the boards site on Tangency and rpg.net was 33, here was 66 and wotc was 99 (which is why I remember it). For some reason wotc had a huge increase in activity since then (somewhat after the 3.5 release).
> 
> Anyone have any idea why?



 Was the ranking for all boards or just rpg boards?


----------



## Krug (Dec 24, 2004)

When the new server's up, things should start rocking.. 

Maybe we need a Half-Crothian template to be placed on a few folks...


----------



## DMH (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *nods* And Cessna, Kenshiro, Topher, Matthew, teucer...




And people who are gone like Winna   



> Was the ranking for all boards or just rpg boards?




All. I didn't even know there was a break down until this thread.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

DMH said:
			
		

> And people who are gone like Winna



 I miss her. 

She's incredibly cool and has a very good sense of humor. Exhibit A:







			
				Matthew's signature said:
			
		

> I AM MARRIED TO THE KING OF BRUNEI & I MAY NOT LEAVE THE SERAGLIO
> -winna


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> When the new server's up, things should start rocking..
> 
> Maybe we need a Half-Crothian template to be placed on a few folks...




Now that's funny!!!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Now that's funny!!!



 You say that now, but consider what a half-Crothian hong would be capable of.


----------



## reanjr (Dec 24, 2004)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bananas, crackers and nuts. Youd think wed be in the top 5.




Have you ever seen Slashdot?  This board is tiny


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

reanjr said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen Slashdot? This board is tiny



 I've seen Gaia Online.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You say that now, but consider what a half-Crothian hong would be capable of.



 It would be capable of both chaos and insanity. Surely, only such a creature would arise when the stars are right.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 24, 2004)

One of the things that interested me the most about ENWorld when I first signed up was that it was a community of passionate gamers. Now, I've seen many, many other boards that have folks in the bazillion post count range, but none without an active OT forum. The OT forums really drive up post counts on other boards. ENWorld has the forum equivilant of being pee-shy when it comes to OT stuff. 

To be honest, I think it makes this a better place. Most folks who post away like mad in OT forums have lost interest in the game that drew them to that particular forum in the first place. They are a distraction to the general topic at hand. They folks who tend to go post crazy here do so in the gaming forums. That's pretty damned special, and it's why I've decided to commit a bit more to this hangout.

HTH


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 24, 2004)

Can anybody explain Gaia online ??? 
227 million posts 
1.2 million members 
175 posts per member (enwold 72)

I tried navigating around their site, but was very confused - 
Wth is going on around there ?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 24, 2004)

People should bear in mind that our stats have been reset at least twice in the last few years with board moves and so forth.

 If you compare us to RPG.net (as an example), we have a much larger number of members, and have twice the number of people online much of the time, but, due to post-pruning, board moves, etc., we don't have nearly as many posts.  If it ranked boards on members rather than the arbitrary choice of posts, we'd qualify as a larger board than them.  

 Also, many of the gazillion-post boards have a gazillion one or two word posts.  The nature of our community discourages that.

 Not that it matters.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You say that now, but consider what a half-Crothian hong would be capable of.




or imagine how many more people a half crothian Diaglo could annoy!!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Not that it matters.




You know you want to be number 1


----------



## Greylock (Dec 24, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> ...post-pruning...




Jeepers. I have a rep at the once-active board I help mod. If it weren't for the post-pruning I alone have done.... gawrsh. It boggles my mind.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 24, 2004)

POST POWER!!!!

Bring it!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

consider it brung


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> consider it brung



 And brought


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Can anybody explain Gaia online ???
> 227 million posts
> 1.2 million members
> 175 posts per member (enwold 72)
> ...



 Well, it's a role-playing site of course. Not sure what exactly it is they do but it's anime and it appears that you can somehow gain equipment to modify your avatar with and make it cooler.


----------



## ph34r (Dec 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> or imagine how many more people a half crothian Diaglo could annoy!!




I don't know if I could handle hearing about OD&D 3-4 times in every thread I read.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> I don't know if I could handle hearing about OD&D 3-4 times in every thread I read.





but it's the only true game!!!


----------



## ph34r (Dec 24, 2004)

You make me sad!


----------



## Ferret (Dec 24, 2004)

Has anyone seen this? http://www.big-boards.com/board/60/

Whats up with the multiple negetive and blank reading for the posts?

Plus we should score well on Cleanness, and 'We rock'ness! Woo enworld!


----------



## DMH (Dec 24, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> In any case, if our OT forum was even nearly as lively...




You know what would happen if they started a Tangency here [insert eye popping smiley here].

But that is also the wonderful thing about that forum. I do go there for both the gaming, the movie and TV reviews, and the political/news/controversial/environmental/misc. stuff. The only reasons I come here is because I get better feedback on d20 issues and to read on peoples campaign ideas (and the review section as well).


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

DMH said:
			
		

> You know what would happen if they started a Tangency here [insert eye popping smiley here].



 Yes I do, but keep in mind that EN World doesn't allow political or religious discussion, nor any naughty stuff. We also have somewhat stricter moderation for unfriendly threads. So most of the contentious threads in Tang wouldn't come up here in the first place. 

Also, I wasn't really meaning to say we should create a second Tangency here anyway. It's just that our OT board is really small and quiet and a little more posting on it would be neat.


----------

